# What Are You Doing At This Very Second??



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

im sitting in my boxers listening to


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Punching myself in the face for reading this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Talking to my friend whos got ISSUES that pale in comparison to mine.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

looking at this thread with friends on the telly trying to work out when to go to bed


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

trying not to puke

(I have the flu)


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

eating a HUGE burrito


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

Sitting at work eating some candy wondering if I will ever get better


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Praying because god will bend our fortune's with his anti-dp spell septer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

Just got done eating some grapes and listening to "For the Love of Cain" by Roland Orzabal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

Eating ravioli while my sis watches the rugrats movie. Speaking of that, I sure do miss coming home from school when I was a kid. I used to watch "Rugrats" and "Doug" everyday at 5:30 and 6. Back in the good ole days mannnn.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Me and my brother used to watch Doug too. lol. ahh, memories. Right now, I'm trying to finish doing my visual aid and notecards for a speech I have Wednesday and I'm completely procrastinating because it sucks. I hate school this semester.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

enngirl5 said:


> Right now, I'm trying to finish doing my visual aid and notecards for a speech I have Wednesday and I'm completely procrastinating because it sucks.


oh, I was an exchange student in the USA last year and had speech class. We don't have that in Finland. Shortly before dp kicked in I did a speech on "The importance of being yourself"....ah the irony.


----------

